# Theme names for your ratties? Who has them?



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

I do  .... lol

***Buffy the vampire slayer
Xander(hooded:brown)
Spike(simease) 
Angel(hooded:black) 

****Adams family (the hairless ones!)
Pugsley(beige marks) 
Fester(black marks) 

So, whats your ratties theme names??


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

for awhile, i was convinced i was going to name all of my rats after johnny depp's roles.. {the names in parentheses is the rest of their name.. the ones out are their call names} so i had Captain (Jack)[RIP] and Edward (Scissorhands, obviously). but then i got Figgy ('Figment'..my mom named him) and he made me reconsider the theme. so now i have Vincent (Price), (Paulie) Bleeker, and Edward still. the hairless i may go back and get is already named.. he's (Mickey) Rooney. i saw that little hairless and that actor is the first thing that came to mind. and i dunno, i just think Rooney would be a really cute name for him


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

The Rocky and Bullwinkle Show-
Rocky(PEW)
Bullwinkle(Black hooded rex)(RIP)

And then two of my girls are named after fairies-
Fay(Agouti capped)
Pixie(Hairless)

And then one girl is named after a PowerPuff Girl-
Bubbles(Fawn capped)


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

All my animals are named after food...LOL

Rats:

Oreo and Licorice.

Rabbits:

Jellybean and Butters. 

hehe


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I was doing favorite places I went to on my trip to Europe (Sevilla, a city in Spain, and Belgie, Belgium the country), but that fell through when I adopted Lola, and I couldn't think of another place I really liked that could also be a girl rat. So that failed...


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

I was planning on doing Cuban names, because I fell in love with their country and culture, I had Alejandro and Juan-Calrlo but when I got them it just didn't quite fit, especially as one is a blue russian, it's about as far away you can get from Cuban so I named him Moscow (I should have called him Stalin, being the dominant it would have fitted lol) and Milo, because I could imagine a little Spanish man called Milo and thats what i imagine him as  and it means a peaceful Soldier (or one or the other, I couldn't find it exactly so I put them 2gether) and i think thats what he is. I wanted to call them jay and Silent Bob but my mum has never seen any of them and she was helping me choose.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I did at first.. my first two rats were Jellybean and Skittles ^_^ Then I got Coconut, and even though my boyfriend had suggested the name Starburst she was Coconut right from the start. Then I got Rokk, who was named after a song, and any food theme was gone. Miso is named after food as well, and Sahara is named after a song (Snow of the Sahara by Anggun - beautiful song!) so I guess I have two themes vaguely going :lol: Kismet and Magic just fall under the "awesome name" theme XD


----------



## Vicki (Mar 17, 2008)

My 2 girls that are gone now were Templeton and Fievel from Charlotte's Web and An American Tale, and the hairless I have now is Pinky from Pinky & The Brain, not sure what I'll name the second one I get though.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

The Brain!  I remember talking with someone about this a while back who didn't think "The Brain" was a good name for a rat... but I think it's so awesome XD If I ever get two boys again I might name them Pinky and The Brain ^_^


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

Vicki said:


> Pinky & The Brain


*'One is a Genius. The Other's Insane'*
oh man.. i loved that show!


----------



## Vicki (Mar 17, 2008)

I dont think I will be naming the second rat Brain, cuz its going to be a female. Just gotta come up with another name though.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Iâ€™m terrible at picking names, so I let various family members pick my rattumsâ€™ names. They have movie themed names:

Fiona- from Shrek, of course.
Rose- from Titanic.
Lana- from Caveman, because sheâ€™s a pretty girl.
Saki- from The Last Samurai, remember Tom Cruse yelling â€œSAKE!?â€ I just changed the spelling.
Charlie- from Lost, which is technically a tv show, my brother wanted to use hobbit names but I donâ€™t have enough rats to do a hobbit theme, so I figured that was close enough. :lol:


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

i named my rats silent because when you go out and buy a rat they'r running around in the box or squeaking or doing somthing but when i first got silent she sat real still in the box sleeping and i was apauled (bad spelling) so i wiged it and went with silent


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Alcohol... :lol:

Bacardi, Pernod (RIP), Guinness, Baileys, Sour Apple Pucker, Jack Daniels...



This apply to all the pets... the dog is Kahlua and the cat is Hennessy.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Alcohol... :lol:
> 
> Bacardi, Pernod (RIP), Guinness, Baileys, Sour Apple Pucker, Jack Daniels...
> 
> ...


i was actually going to start my "alcoholic group" but then i remembered that was your theme, and i didn't want to copy :lol:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i was gonna name all mine rockstar names, but i couldnt because my sister got one (of course she would probably name it something girly) plus we got girls but i named one ozzy anyways, i was gonna name clover (rob) zombie, because her name was gabriella before i got her, but shes a girl and i got her on st. patty's day, so clover seemed to fit

now all my rats just have awesome names!


----------



## chelliesmom (May 20, 2008)

Mine all have the "f" sound:

Favor
Fossil
Saphire

... all named by dd


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

MariHxc said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> > Alcohol... :lol:
> ...


Copy away... It's not my original idea. :lol:


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Flowers.

Lizzy (lisianthus)
Lark (larkspur)


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Fizz and Cola


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

I do mine from characters in animes i watch, lol.

It started with my mice:
Haku (Naruto)
Horo (Shaman King)
Daisuke (DNAngel)
Pippin... well that was from LOTR but my friend named him, she killed my theme! T^T

And with my rats...
Kiba (could be from either Naruto or Wolfs Rain, i just liked the name loads)
Now with Indie she was going to be called Loki after a cat from the manga 'My Cat Loki' as their personalities are the same, but mum REFUSED to let me name her that and said if i got two rats she had to name one Indie after Indiana Jones XD

Everyone wrecks my themes TT^TT


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Did you know rats will drink alchohol?!! (I don't know from personal experience- I saw it on Verminators) And you guys have infected me- I couldn't finish watching the show when they started laying traps for the rats! SIGH. They had video of a "roof rat" living in the lady's kitchen, and he was so cunning! And then he comes in with glue and snap traps, and I felt sick. What's wrong with a Hava-heart?!!!! That's what I use, even for field mice. I used to love docu-dramas like that. I don't watch much TV, so that really cuts my options. ;-)

My animals have various themes... The gliders are all named after candies... our first one was "Candy" when she came to us. Then we had Snickers and Peppermint, RIP. 

Caramel and Cream came to us after their Mom and Dad lost their jobs when the store they worked for went out of business and they couldn't care for them any longer. RIP, Caramel. They were elderly ladies when they came to us.

Baby Ruth is my joey, (well, not so much now at 3... but you know how it is, once they come to you as a baby, they're your baby forever.) 

The piggies... Well, the kids name most of them, so no real themes there... Oreo's babies are Cookie and Milk, just because we "have to, Mom!!" lol Lucky was the petshop rescue, and Cuddles got his name from his personality. Queen Poofball Fluffy-Butt was christened by my 8yo. Need I say more?

My dog, Amanda, is named for her grandmother, who was the breeder's first and favorite. She told me how much she looked like the first Amanda, and the name just seemed to fit.
My husband named his dog Benelli (sp?!), after the gun, as she's a hunting retriever. (not that Nelli's ever actually gone hunting.)

In general, my personal pets, the ones who come to me unamed, (which doesn't happen often, because almost all our pets are "used" *smile*, and no worse for it), get names from books I've loved or books I've written. Among the hamsters, we had Kate and Monica, sisters from my book. And Mystical Smoke... I wanted to name him "Puff the Magic Hamster", but my kids objected, and we compromised. :lol: The kids named Pitter, Patter, and Amanda's Panda (Jessi's friend Amanda wanted a ham, but her dad wouldn't let her take it home.)

If you want a really good name, ask my 8yo. I mean, really. Queen Poofball Fluffy-Butt. Who else would've come up with that?! 8O :lol: 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

my hamsters were all food with the exception of ones that i acquired from friends: muffin and brownie, sammie and terry, cherry and almond, coconut and gizmo (coconut's baby, my brother kept him), and lastly toast, RIP you mean little bugger. i feel like i am forgetting a couple...

my rats are great artists: picasso, mozart, and jean-jacques rousseau. <333


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

LOL Ono, when you said "my hamsters were all food", I was thinking "food for WHAT?!" 8O lol

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

Omg, I didn't know so many people had theme names!!! I like the food/candy ones...lol cute!


----------



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

Lilith- I got from the video game DarkStalkers...i used to play it as a child. She's so sweet, but you can see there is something wrong with her in her eyes...constantly...watching you. 
Tequila- ...because i was reading a list of alcoholic drinks and it just stuck with her. She's always trying to knock Lilith out.


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

My girl Lucy is short for Lucille from the Little Richard song Lucille^_^ I started singing it when I got her and she seemed to like it so her name came to be^_^ Lucky was named by my bf because it's the year of the rat and rats are the luckiest chinese zodic sign I think...this year anyway^_^


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

my next rats will be probably kid movie names, like scuttle from the little mermaid lol


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i have spices... meggsy (nutmeg) and ginger (rip)
craziness... loco, spazz
clouds... cirrus, nimbus
game characters... myst, hayze
tv show (and a bee gees song)... ******, specks
fire residue... soot, ash

the boys that were given to me in january dont have theme names, but they want me to tell you their names... sherbet, monkey, stumpy, sprocus (sproccy) & spritely.


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Scuttle! Oh, I LOVE the little mermaid, lol. Scuttle is so mad! How about Percy or Meeko or Flick from Pocahontas, hehe.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I love reading other people's names! For me, I'm all over. I started an 'Ugly Betty' theme when I bought Betty, it was a new show, and when I first saw her I thought she was the cutest/ugliest rat ever. I adopted Monty and Hammie, and kept their names because they fit them. Recently I purchased two more rats (who have yet to be properly introduced to the forum), Hilda, named for being Betty's sister, and Sharky, for 'Shark Bait' in Finding Nemo. Though he was hard to name. I almost went with 'Phantom', 'Nemo', 'Big Squish', or 'Dude'.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

My two new rats after Disney characters...
Mickey(Blue hood)
Minnie(Agouti capped dumbo)


----------



## InFamous (May 25, 2008)

i love everyones theme names!!! 
my brother couldnt and didnt take care of his rat lucy anymore so i took/stole her, he named her after the "song lucy in the sky"

i guess my ruby eyed whiskey could be a theme name....theme named after me when ive had one too many whiskey sours and start swaying my head


----------

